# Hasbean Blake Blend



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone offer an opinion on this? I'm looking for something to try in flat whites. I've been using lighter roasted coffee up to now and thought I would try out a slightly darker roast to compare.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not a fan, I much prefer HasBean's single origins to the blends.

Also what coffee have you been drinking that is lighter roast? HasBean are generally light - mediumish roasts, so whislt it may be darker it is by no emans a dark roast!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Blake is their attempt to do a classic darker (not dark, but darker than their normal roasts) italian styled coffee. I'm not sure its what hasbean do best and wouldn't be one I'd gravitate towards.

Jailbreak is OK, but TBH as an espresso blend, I like the Brazil Espresso Perfitto.

As above though, their single origins tend to be excellent.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Have to agree that Blake is an ok coffee but after trying it once I wouldnt buy again. Its not bad, its just that HB do a lot of better coffees.

Kicker is the only blend that I've bought more than once and thats a tricky coffee to get right.

SO is what they do best. I'll buy HB for the fruity / zesty / funky / sometimes mad coffee. For a more traditional coffee I'll tend to use other suppliers


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. Can anyone list a few recommendations for alternatives? I'm not looking for really dark, just something that will come through the milk a little better.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

rave cuban serano cuts through milk quite nicely


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fluffles said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Can anyone list a few recommendations for alternatives? I'm not looking for really dark, just something that will come through the milk a little better.


Steve said this was the basis of one of his favourite cappuccinos http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/costa-rica-finca-de-licho-yellow-honey-vila-sarchi

Personally I love naturals in milk , try

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/africa/products/burundi-mutara-hill-natural

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/africa/products/tanzanian-burka-block-a-catimor-natural


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

for milk.. i'm a huge fan of:

-extract original

-rave signature

-allpress redchurch

-steampunk velos

The steampunk is a rare treat, its so yummy that I tend to save it for when I'm going to my fav coffee shop for a cup, but I do use it at home now and then.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Personally I love naturals in milk


That's not the first time I've heard someone say this. What is it about naturals that make them suitable for milk? Less acidity?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fluffles said:


> That's not the first time I've heard someone say this. What is it about naturals that make them suitable for milk? Less acidity?


They are more punchy , funky , in your face . There are varying degrees of naturals though = some are full on fermented-farmyard-funk , others blueberry muffin or strawberry angel delight and occasionally more subtle hints of fruit layered over chocolate - Origin , varietal and particular processing methods will impact to what extent you get those flavours


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Blake is supposed to be 'old school', but god knows what that school was. Fails on all counts. IMHO.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee compass, any of their darker blends (monsoon Malabar or Jampit) or their java Jampit single origin. It is dark and I live it. I have had probably 40 to 50 kilos of Jampit in the past year or so!!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

+1 for coffee compass Jampit Hit and Malabar Hit. Excellent with and without milk.


----------



## CrazyH (Jan 14, 2011)

I was served it once in a cafe and rather liked it. Quite smooth tasting, maybe too smooth for many on here.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The best dark roast I have had in a very long time, including the DSOL stuff, has been the Coffee Compass Ethiopian Cherry Red Natural Process, to the point I've found myself pissed off because I drank my last shot of it earlier and have a pile(3kg or so) of coffee to get through before I can order myself more of it so I shall be highly caffeinated for the next week or 2.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

I'm posting on here because i've had this quite recently and it was alright but not up to the usual Has Bean standard i don't think. Having tried all the blends at Has Bean now I think I would only recommend Jabberwocky and Phil Ter - It's weird really because their single origins are so good. I've never had one that i haven't loved.

Anyway, there's nothing really wrong with Blake - it's just nothing special. I'd prefer to have a cup of Rave's Signature for example.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

i really dislike Jabberwocky. its the only thing from has bean that i havent used


----------

